# Btoon84 little bug



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

head shot with 3/8" steel. A snack for franklin later, it was a small one.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I think it was 3/8" it could have been 7/16", they all seem small even the 1/2" seems small after shooting a lot with 5/8"


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Good kill !


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I think it was 3/8" it could have been 7/16", they all seem small even the 1/2" seems small after shooting a lot with 5/8"


Nice Shooting Buddy!

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooting! Really nice looking frame you got there!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks to Btoon84 for the frame. It's small but very useable and it looks a lot better in person, he did a fantastic job on it. Thanks everybody. Franklin wanted it so I got it for him, he enjoyed it fried with dog food on the side.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy crap!!!! I have not been on the forum in too long! Come here today and see this!!! What a great treat 
Glad to see that little beauty getting some use. Nice shooting buddy! Thanks for sharing! You should post a pic of the sling in your hand so they can see how small it really is lol


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea it's pretty small but it's a good shooter. It was a 7/16" steel ball bearing that I used on the squirrel


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice shot and great frame. Also the cats on a farm I hunt go crazy for the pigeons I get...


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> IMG_0717.PNG head shot with 3/8" steel. A snack for franklin later, it was a small one.


Nice looking shooter and excellent shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Good shooting mate, nice slingshot as well!


----------

